# Shipping Question: Candada Post Xpresspost vs Expedited?



## coyoteblue

Is there any difference in delivery times for shipped guitars between Canada Post Xpresspost and Expedited? I know Expedited is cheaper but is it as fast as Xpresspost?


----------



## GTmaker

Funny you should ask this question

I just did my first guitar trade. Winnipeg to Guelph (that's me)

So I sent my guitar Xpresspost and from Winnipeg, my new guitar is sent Expedited. Not so long story shorter, the delivery time was exactly the same.

Hope this helps.

G.


----------



## blam

Depends how far it is going. if it's within the same province, you'll find the shipping times won't be much if any different.

across the country, xpresspost will make it in 2 days almost always in my experience, whereas expedited may take up to 4

edit: to add to the above post, I had shipped a package to Vancouver from Edmonton around Christmas time. I shipped it regular parcel. it made it in 2 days. my friend had shipped me a parcel back and it took the same time via xpresspost.


----------



## Alex

If you are shipping to the US or overseas, there is a big difference. I always use Xpresspost


----------



## gtrguy

The delivery time can be different as noted above. The real difference is in the service guarantee- Xpresspost is guaranteed to arrive within a certain time frame or your money back.


----------



## capnjim

I asked a guy once and they are the same, but if traffic is heavy, high volume, the Xpress go first. Otherwise its the same


----------



## coyoteblue

Thanks...I get the idea.


----------



## davetcan

Most of the time in Canada it's the same, it's just not "guaranteed". In fact I've had a couple of things sent to me regular parcel that were surprisingly quick. Again, not always the case and not guaranteed.

I do this A LOT if you haven't already figured that out. I ship almost everything Expedited unless there's very little cost difference, sometimes it's only about a dollar or two so I'll ship express.


----------



## smorgdonkey

There are a few factors that can influence the delivery time. Some of them are common knowledge (IE:weather). Here is a scenario which people may want to consider when pondering delivery times:

Customer sends parcel from Halifax to Vancouver using Express post. If the customer gets the parcel in to the post office in time for it to get to the nearest sorting facility to get out for the scheduled air dispatch time that day, it goes by way of an airplane and makes a few stops but goes by airplane all the way to Vancouver in that manner, in a coordinated fashion with no 'sitting in an airport for hours' waiting for connecting flights. So, consider that the example is major center to major center. If it was Halifax to Campbell River, then you can add some extra truck transport in there. The commitment is 2 days if the cut-off is made.

On a related note: I am unsure if the 'money back' part of the guarantee actually applies any more. It used to apply even to Expedited as I can vouch that after sending a forum member a parcel, it was past commitment and I got refunded the shipping charges & sent him the money. I just recall something (probably from the current CEO of C anada P ost) about the money back part being nixxed. Anyone who recently got refunded may be able to confirm or deny.

Back to shipping.

Using Halifax and Vancouver again...an Expedited parcel gets put on a trailer in Halifax and drives to Toronto via a few places along the way, including Montreal. The commitment is around 5 or 7 days (they have been known to change the commitment without trumpets, confetti and parades) and that's due to the fact that many of those parcels get off-loaded in Toronto and processed again there, put on another trailer and driven on to various points along the way.

So...it is about planes, trains and automobiles (not really trains anymore...I just liked that movie). Priority & Express on airplanes and Expedited & Regular on land vehicles.

Sometimes, when you send from a major center to a major center and the overall distance is a drive that is undertaken in 12 hours or so, the Expedited package will be delivered very quickly because there are simply less factors to delay the processing. The Guelph to Winnipeg example is great because the trailer gets hauled straight from TO to Winterpig without any stops (or if there are stops, they are strictly a quick exchange of containerized mail with no major offloading/reloading).


----------



## dmc69

Transit times may not be different in some areas. But I believe the difference between XpressPost v Expedited is if they are late on their shipment with XpressPost (2 days guaranteed), you get a full refund from Canada Post. Yes, the shipper gets the full refund.

CP just processed a refund for me because I shipped XpressPost and it took 3 days.


----------



## Alex

The Canada Post Customs Data link below apparently accelerates the clearance of customs and is a much faster checkout at the post office since the rep. only needs to scan the barcode.

https://www.canadapost.ca/cpotools/apps/cdc?execution=e1s1

I shipped a pedal this past Friday afternoon using Expedited and it was delivered Monday morning in Austin Texas. Before the holidays, I shipped a guitar on a Friday as well and it arrived in California on the Monday morning but that was using Xpresspost. I've been using the link above for quite some time now and it does seem to accelerate things in every aspect of the shipment.

The transit times have significantly improved (as the shipping prices have significantly increased!).


----------



## Wileyone

I find it makes more difference when and where you ship it from. If you ship it before 10 am and use an actual CP outlet and not one at Rexal or Shoppers. It will arrive quicker and "usually" cost you less.
I once had a Gentleman in a Managerial position at CP tell me to ship it "next Day guaranteed" as usually 1 out of 2 times they will fail to comply (Specially during Winter Months). So Money back in your pocket. Kinda like rolling the Dice.


----------



## jbealsmusic

coyoteblue said:


> Is there any difference in delivery times for shipped guitars between Canada Post Xpresspost and Expedited? I know Expedited is cheaper but is it as fast as Xpresspost?


The main difference when shipping in Canada is the guaranteed delivery time. As has been said, in a lot of cases they will arrive at the same time but it all depends how busy they are and how far/remote the destination is.

In our case, it usually arrives at the same speed. However, stuff shipped to BC and Alberta via Xpresspost ships via air so it does get there 1-2 days faster.


----------



## knight_yyz

I'm pretty sure Xpresspost is faster than expedited. I believe the order for speed is Priority, Xpresspost then Expedited in Canada. it changes slightly for USA and again for International.


----------



## sulphur

knight_yyz said:


> I'm pretty sure Xpresspost is faster than expedited. I believe the order for speed is Priority, Xpresspost then Expedited in Canada. it changes slightly for USA and again for International.


Essentially that's it, but as mentioned, the greater the distance, the more of a dicrepancy in the time.

I just shipped two guitars within Ontario, two day shipping Expidited.
They did make it there on time, though the cost was over $60 each to ship.
That's what I'd pay for Xpress post not too long ago.

The Venture One card is free, no yearly fee either.
I'd alway thought that you'd need a small business, but you don't.


----------



## knight_yyz

I was under the impression that expedited was 5 days. 

I've had a venture card for years.


----------



## sulphur

No, shorter distances, as within the province, two or three days.
Shipping out of province, the times starts to expand further apart.


----------



## Rick31797

Xpresspost is faster, with a guaranteed delivery, but alot more money then Expedited .I sent an item to BC, with a guaranteed delivery of 3 days.. it did not make it, and they refunded shipping cost.


----------



## jbealsmusic

As has been said, it depends on the distance to the destination and the main difference is the guaranteed delivery time, not necessarily the actual delivery time. For instance:

Package going across Ontario ( K2G5Y7 to N3C3T2 )
Expedited: $8.61 (2 business days guaranteed)
Xpresspost: $10.40 (1 business day guaranteed)
Priority: $20.32 (1 business day guaranteed)

Notice there's barely any difference in price between Expedited and Xpresspost? That's because the destination is so close (~500km) and it is a relatively populated area (Cambridge, ON), so the speed isn't that different. We've shipped many packages with quotes similar to the above, but Expedited Parcel still arrives in 1 business day.

On the other hand...

Package going from Ontario to BC ( K2G5Y7 to V0E5N0 )
Expedited: $17.22 (6 business days guaranteed)
Xpresspost: $31.47 (3 business days guaranteed)
Priority: $48.93 (2 business days guaranteed)

Now things are a little different. Xpresspost is nearly double the cost and Priority is triple the cost. The destination is much further (~4200km) and it is a lower populated area, which adds to the delivery time. Xpresspost and Priority will go by air whereas Expedited will still travel via truck. However, it is worth noting that the "6 business days guaranteed" using Expedited Parcel could actually arrive in 4-5 business days, depending how busy Canada Post is at the time. So, you might only be saving 1-2 business days of delivery time by upgrading.

Moral of the story, only pay for Xpresspost/Priority shipping if you absolutely need the package to arrive within the guaranteed time. Expedited will say it is slower, but it isn't always that much slower. We primarily use Expedited Parcel because it is the cheapest option available for shipping packages within Canada compared to any other courier, and the packages almost always arrive on or before the guaranteed delivery time. My only beef with Canada Post is their ridiculous $10 oversize fee for packages 40" or longer.

Oh, the box is 39.5" long? That'll be $15 please. Wait, it's actually 40" long? Oh, then that'll be $25.


----------

